# What color eyes do different breeds have?



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

I was curious as to how many other breeds of dogs have eye colors other than brown? Every dog that has ever owned me had brown eyes until my Huskies. Sibes have brown, light brown, amber, blue, green, parti eyes and/or bi eyes. There is no defect with a Husky by having a certain eye color, but what about other breeds?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

APBTs can have dark brown - light brown, blue, green, gold, and also the parti or bi colored eyes.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Greyhounds typically have shades of brown from light to dark. The blue greyhounds can have amberish/goldish eyes. I've seen one grey with blue eyes, so it does happen from time to time - though it's rare. Any eye color is acceptable per the breed standard.

AFAIK, podengos only come with eye color in shades of brown.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Most breeds *can* have eyes other than brown, but it's strongly discouraged or outright DQ'd in the breed standard. I'm not aware of any breed in which there are NO blue-eyed individuals, but there probably are some. 

All breeds which come in merle (Aussies, BCs, Shelties, Cardigan Corgis, Danes, Dachshunds, Collies, Catahoulas) *can* have blue eyes due to the lack of pigment in merled areas. Extreme dilute dogs (tyrosine-positive albino 'white' Dobermans (which are actually cream colored) can have blue eyes, and really light brown eyes are fairly common in blue dilute (like blue dobermans and danes) and fawn dilute (brown + blue dilute, like Weims, also fawn/isabella dobermans, isabella dachshunds, lilac BCs, lavender Poms, etc.


----------



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

Learn something new every day. I knew of Aussies, Collies, Weimeranians having different colored eyes, but I didn't know that APBT's did. Is there a genetic deficiency, such as blindness, in certain dogs having these eye colors?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Not one related to the color, no- but certain conditions can have light/blue eyes as a side effect (homozygous merles, for example, almost always have blue eyes.) 

Blue eyes are acceptable in dalmatians but are linked with deafness, so even though they are allowed by the breed standard, breeders typically try and select away from them. (You *will* see blue eyed dogs bred, just as you'll every once in a while see a unilaterally deaf dog bred- but it's rare for good breeders to do so, and the dog must be a spectacular one in some other way.)


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I find the reflection color in photos to be interesting too. My dogs eyes reflect back as blue. My brother's lab reflects back as green.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was a little freaked-out by Molly's yellow eyes. (They tend to look right through you.) But now I like them a lot.

I believe brown is more common and probably more "desirable" with chocolate labs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

RonE said:


> I was a little freaked-out by Molly's yellow eyes. (They tend to look right through you.) But now I like them a lot.
> 
> I believe brown is more common and probably more "desireable" with chocolate labs.


Brown eyes in chocolate labs are more desirable but yellow/hazel is really common since the chocolate color is due to a dilution factor. 

So in breeds that have light pigment, they are more likely to have lighter eyes. That's why breeds like Ibizans that have flesh colored noses and eyerims have amber or light eyes. 

Any breed with merling can have blue or brown or both. Other breeds have a wide range. 

I've only ever seen one papillon with eyes that weren't dark brown and they were amber, which is incorrect for the breed. This little guy was a rescue and he was black and white with piercing amber eyes. Looked a lot like a mini border collie!


----------



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I find the reflection color in photos to be interesting too. My dogs eyes reflect back as blue. My brother's lab reflects back as green.



When we take Demon's picture with a flash, one will have red eye and the other has blue eye.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I love Weimaraner eyes: they are usually that grey-blue or grey-amber color. Those eyes would seem weird on any other dogs, but it goes perfectly with their coat.

Kim's eyes have gone from almost-black brown, to a warm dark brown as she gets older. She's not a real breed though, so that doesn't really tell you anything, lol.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

MushPuppies said:


> Learn something new every day. I knew of Aussies, Collies, Weimeranians having different colored eyes, but I didn't know that APBT's did. Is there a genetic deficiency, such as blindness, in certain dogs having these eye colors?


Not normally in APBTs. Unless they are merle, I believe some merles have had both hearing and sight problems. This isn't an acceptable APBT color though and thought to come from Catahoula influence. The ice blue eyes are not desirable and some believe linked to sight problems. The eyes are almost white but have some bluish tint, they are not true blue in color. Many blue APBTs also have blue or lighter colored eyes, but not always as you can see. 










My (blue) Cane Corso now has eyes that are amber with a bit of green, I'll have to look for some pics of her. 

Here are some others


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My niece has a blue eyed Maltepoo. The mother was a merle poodle.


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is what Weims eyes look like.And my friends Boston Terrier has one blue & one brown eye.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Growing up we had an old english sheepdog - he was the best! - and he had one blue and one brown eye. We thought it was very cool.

My pug has brown, but in pics the reflection is blue.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ron, that is one nice looking lab.

Wow you guys, I never thought about dog's eyes being anything other than brown (or blue for huskies).
Luna has brown eyes but they reflect bluish in photos.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

RonE said:


> I was a little freaked-out by Molly's yellow eyes. (They tend to look right through you.) But now I like them a lot.
> 
> I believe brown is more common and probably more "desirable" with chocolate labs.


Oh wow...those eyes are gorgeous! What a striking dog.


----------

